# Ph,tds And Temp



## Crazy Horse (Feb 27, 2007)

How important are these to monitor? I know ph is important, but what about the other two? As long as you follow directions on the fert labels on the bottles, you should know your TDS right? Or is it a little more tricky than that. I assume that is what the TDS measures. And is temp of the solution important? Do you just use one of them floating thermometers, or not even worry about it. And how about those ph pens. Worth the $. If so what is a good one to buy. 

I don't know if I am ready for a switch to hydro yet, but i am getting a good deal on some aeroponics that I can't pass up. And after one grow in dirt (which I am not done yet), I find that it is way to dirty to keep in my house. I don't know if these are good reasons to switch over, but it sounds good to me


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh ya, the reason I started this was because of those tri-meters. They look handier than hell, but expensive. Are they worth it? I hope not because I will need 2 of them.


----------



## hgih (Feb 27, 2007)

they are very handy you should check out the nutradip one im using it automaticly compensates for temps while reading ph and tds
http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=45029


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Hgih, but I didn't want to here that lol!


----------



## Hogleg (Mar 5, 2007)

New here but not to hydro, I grow soil and D.W.C. in my opinion all it boils down to is I keep all my vegging plants reguardless of size right at 400ppm, temp of water right at 65 to 68 degrees and the ph level on both veg and budding plants at 6, the meters are worth there weight in gold, so in my opinion YES the meters are a must. After you get a few hydro harvest's under your belt you will see the time cut and the yield gains are well worth the extra effort, good luck!


----------

